# A Family hit by WARHORSE!



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

First of all this is the coolest bomb I have seen on cigarlive. Ted sent me some great sticks! Along with the sticks though was something that meant alot. His daughters got into the fight with some personalized smack talk  Ted that is awesome. Also, he hit me with a couple of Military magnets that have already found a home! Thank you bro that is awesome!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice send out bro!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome smacking there!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

GOOO TED!! thats a rad hit. Loving the picture from his daughter, altho it is under investigation, looks like the work of ted himself haha, but he never claimed to be an artist right ? Nice in and out rite there ! enjoy


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great family smack down there!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome hit!! Good job Sir.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice and well deserved hit.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cool hit! Enjoy!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is an awesome hit - way to go Ted!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That was truly awesome, nice hit!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smacked down by little girls--How embarrassing is that


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great selection


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

How says cigars dosent bring a family togather!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

oooo, there's a kick in the shin...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Ted very nice selection and the car magnet's speaks for themselves--Nice touch!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

great hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

way to go Ted, hit 'em hard, magnets are a nice touch


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a cool bomb. Very creative. Good work.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Now that is a great hit


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Hahaah.. that's great stuff.


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice sticks! I like the drawing too, it's something cool.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smackdown


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit Ted!! Give your daughter a compliment for her beautiful drawing!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Charles, it looks like the girls gave you kicks in the shin!

Those are two awesome daughters Ted's got.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice smackdown! Way to get the family involved.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Nice hit Ted!! Give your daughter a compliment for her beautiful drawing!!


I will thanks. I thought it might be cool to try. Now she has a whole pile of drawings made and is telling me I need to put together 15-20 more bombs. This girl is going to run me outta smokes.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool, and very nice!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

it's a nice touch... after all, how many folks get "fridge art" with their bombs... :biggrin:


----------

